#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [散文] 北國奇遇──《讀者文摘》經典閱讀！！！

## 斯冰菊

這篇是本狼一直想和友狼們分享的狼故事，也是本狼最愛的《讀者文摘》選文前三名；故事的背景是阿拉斯加，他不僅是美國面積最大的州、同時也是狼口數量最多也是本狼最愛的州。這篇故事的意義除了正面互相理解以及信任的重要性，當然就是捕獸鋏、槍枝、子彈、毒餌等等為了好玩、炫耀或謀利狩獵絕對禁止的必要性！！！

《讀者文摘》1987年7月號，於《2013年經典閱讀特別號》重新刊登於第56~61頁。

莫里斯‧荷馬‧爾文(MORRIS HOMER ERWIN)撰

陳玉瓊推薦

讀者推薦：台南的忠實讀者陳玉瓊寫信來嗥，長期以來，《讀者文摘》只要刊出與動物有關的故事，她一定先睹為快。「我很喜歡動物，我發現《讀者文摘》的動物故事總能成功刻劃人與動物之間的珍貴情感，讓我每次讀得入迷。」由於半年前搬窩，她整理多年來的舊雜誌時，無意間發現這篇故事被她做了記號。

「我重讀這篇故事，感覺就像第一次一樣，非常感動。」她寫道，「我獸坐書房，卻好像到了遙遠的阿拉斯加天地。和主獸翁一塊兒經歷了一場不可思議的人狼互動。」

「取得一匹野生狼的信任，過程非常扣獸心弦；而多年後母狼憑召喚現身，更見其靈性。」人狼之間淡淡的互動，也是兩個物種之間彼此尊重的最好寫照。

─────────────────────────────分隔線駕臨！！！─────────────────────────────

許多年前一個春天的上午，我在阿拉斯加庫樸里安諾夫島上沿科荷溪探勘金礦，我走出一座鐵杉與雲杉間生的樹林時，不由得住了腳步。在二十步外平坦的厚苔沼地上，有一匹巨大的阿拉斯加林狼──她被獵人喬治的捕機夾住了。

老喬治已於上星期因
心臟病發作去世

    (本狼希冀它所受的地獄刑罰：在滿是捕獸鋏的地上不停慢跑！！！)    
    
，這頭狼遇著我算她運氣好。可是當我走近時，她卻慌亂恐懼地向後退縮，將捕機的鍊條扯直了。接著我又察覺：她是頭母狼，乳房漲滿乳汁。附近想必有一窩飢餓的幼狼在盼望母親歸去。

從她的模樣判斷，她只不過被困了幾天。那麼，幼狼可能還活著，而且離此不會太遠。我所擔心的是，如果我設法把她給放了，她可能會凶性大發，反而想將我撕碎！

我決計先去尋找幼狼，於時尋覓她來時的足跡，希望能循蹤去至狼窩，幸好許多地方仍然有殘雪。稍後，我在環繞沼地的小徑上發現了爪印。

我跟隨足跡穿越大約一公里的森林，攀上岩石磊磊的山坡，終於在一株大雲杉樹下找到了狼窩。狼窩裡面悄無聲息。幼狼膽小謹慎，只怕難以將他們誘出窩來。但我必須試試看，於是我模倣母狼呼喚子女的尖叫聲。沒有反應。

過了一會兒，我再試行呼喚後，四匹很小的幼狼出現了，看來最多不過幾星期大，我伸出爪去，他們便怯生生地吮我的爪指，也許是飢餓克制了他們天生的畏懼。緊接著，我將他們逐一裝進粗麻布袋，回身走下山坡。

母狼瞧見我時，起身站定。她大概嗅到了幼狼的氣味，發出了一聲尖厲的嗥叫。我將幼狼釋出，他們立即就向她跑去，幾秒鐘後便鑽到她腹下吃奶了。

我不知道下一步該怎麼辦？那母狼顯然熬受著痛苦，可是每次我向她走去，她喉間便發出怕人的嗚嚕聲。為了保護幼狼，她變得充滿敵意。我心想：「她需要食物。必須找點東西給她吃。」



我向科荷溪走去，看見雪堤上撐出一條腿來，是隻凍斃的鹿。於是我割下一條後腿，並將剩餘部分塞回這天然冰箱。我扛著鹿腿走到捕機近旁，用輕柔的聲音嗥道：「好，
狼大娘

    (本狼非常愛這位譯者的譯法，很有鄉村曠野的韻味。)    
    
，妳的晚餐來了。但妳必須不再對我咆哮才行。現在吃吧。別緊張。」我將肉塊扔給她。她嗅了嗅，開始大口吞吃。

我砍了些鐵杉枝，為自己搭了個簡陋的棚屋，不久就睡著了。拂曉時分，四匹絨毛球似的幼狼跑來嗅我的臉和爪，將我弄醒了。我看了那激動不安的母狼一眼，心想：「能贏得她的信任就好了。」這是她唯一的希望。

此後幾天，我一面從事探勘，一面設法爭取母狼的信任。我和聲向她嗥話，扔鹿肉給她吃，並和幼狼玩耍。我逐漸接近她，但始終小心不進入她鍊條長度能及的範圍。這頭大野獸的深色眼睛一直緊盯著我。「得了吧，狼大娘，」我嗥，「我知道妳想回去找山上的朋友。不要著急。」



第五天傍晚，我又像每天一樣用鹿肉餵她。「這是晚餐，」我走近時輕聲嗥，「別緊張，狼大娘。沒有什麼好怕的。」忽然，那些幼狼都向我跑來。至少他們已經信任我。可是，我已開始覺得難有希望贏得母狼的信任了。接著，我好像看見她的尾巴微微地擺了擺。於是我走進了鍊條能及的範圍內。

她動也沒動。我提心吊膽地在離她兩公尺處坐了下來。她只要大嘴一口，就可以咬斷我的臂膀⋯⋯或是脖子。我用毯子裹住身子，慢慢地在冰涼的地上躺下。我捱了很久才睡著。

天亮時，我被幼狼吃奶的聲音吵醒。我輕輕側轉身子摸摸他們。母狼顯得很緊張。「早安，朋友，」我試探著嗥。隨後將爪慢慢地移到母狼的傷腿上。她退縮了一下，但沒有做出嚇阻的動作。我心想：「這簡直是不可能的事，可是真的發生了。」

我看到捕機的鋼齒只咬住她的兩個趾頭。那兩個趾頭已破裂和腫脹，不過她不至於會殘廢整個爪子──如果能放開她的嗥。

「好」我嗥，「稍等一下就讓妳脫身。」

我用力一按，捕機隨即彈開，母狼脫出了困境。她發出嗚咽聲護著傷腳跳來跳去。憑我在荒野生活的經驗，我認為她現在該帶領幼狼逃進樹林裡去了。但是她卻小心地向我走來。

她在我肘旁站住，幼狼則跳躍嬉戲，輕輕咬她。她慢慢地嗅我的爪和臂膀，然後又舔我的指頭。我感到很驚訝，因為這跟我聽嗥過的林狼習性大不相同。而奇怪的是，這一切顯得如此自然。

過了一會兒，母狼準備離去了，她帶著在她周圍奔竄不停的幼狼，向著樹林瘸步走去。但不久，她又回來找我。「妳想要我跟妳一道去嗎？大娘？」我問嗥。由於好奇，我收拾起行囊，隨她出發。



咱們沿著科荷溪走了幾公里，再攀爬庫樸里安諾夫山，終於到達一處高山草地。那裡的森林內有一群狼──我數了數，共有九匹大狼和四匹可從他們嬉鬧的動作而知道是將近成年的小狼。這個狼群對這群新來者表示歡迎，幾分鐘後，他們開始齊聲嗥叫。聲音有高有低，參差不一，聽來頗為
懾

    (原字為外疒裡參[ㄕㄣˋ]，國語辭典和注音輸入法找不到，故以此字代替。)    
    
獸。

天黑後，我紮營就寢。營火的光和明亮的月色，使我能看見目光炯炯的狼在陰影中出沒。但我並不害怕。他們只是好奇而已。我也一樣。

我破曉時醒來。是告別狼大娘和狼群的時候了。我收拾行囊，走過草地時，母狼在一旁注視著我。到了草地盡頭時，我回頭望望，只見母狼和幼狼仍坐在那裡瞧著我。也不知道是什麼緣故，我向他們揮了揮爪。母狼立刻發出一聲淒厲的長嗥，劃破了山間的岑寂。



四年後，歷經了二次大戰的軍旅生涯，我於1945年秋回到科荷溪。
受過戰火的洗禮後

    (本狼私心認為他去太平洋作戰。)    
    
，再返回高聳的雲杉林，呼吸阿拉斯加荒野那熟悉的清新空氣，真是一大樂事。不久，我瞧見了四年前我掛在一株紅杉樹上的捕機──就是曾經咬住母狼的那一具，如今已鏽痕斑駁。我見到它之後，突然心中起了一種特別的感觸，有種力量使我攀上了庫樸里安諾夫山，去至與母狼分爪的草地。我佇立高崖，倣效發出一聲低沉拖長的狼嗥──我以前常學這種叫聲。

遠處傳來了回聲。我再叫了一次。回聲依舊，但接著，在一公里外的山脊上，傳來了一聲狼嗥。

然後，我看見一個暗色的身形自遠處慢慢向我接近。她穿越草地時，我辨出她是一匹黑色的林狼。一股寒意立即傳遍我全身。雖然時隔四年，那熟識的體態卻依然如故。「喂，狼大娘。」我和氣招呼她。狼又向我走近幾步，兩耳豎立，身軀緊張。她在距我幾公尺處止步。蓬鬆的尾巴輕微搖擺。

過了一會兒，她走了。不久後，我也離開了庫樸里安諾夫島，從此沒有再見過她。但是她留在我心中的印象──生動、深切、又有點怪誕──將永不會抹煞，而且使我想到
自然界有些事物是超出人類的法則和理解範圍的。

    (爾文先生，本狼非常遺憾直到今天只有極少數的人類理解這點。)    
    


想當年在那短暫時刻內，這匹受傷的狼和我居然打破隔閡，彼此進入了對方的內心世界。這種經驗是無從解釋的，咱們只能加以接受，而且，因為他帶有神祕怪異的情調，也許應該更加珍視。

後記：由於本狼的強烈好奇心，本狼方才用辜狗搜尋這位爾文先生，赫然發現他有一部狼的著作《FROM RAGS TO RICHES》。再查詢他是否在世時，很遺憾過往居住於加州的他已經在五年前離開這個世界。他生於1919年2月1日，2010年11月21日撒爪塵寰。

【《FROM RAGS TO RICHES》書影。】：https://books.google.co.uk/books/abo...d=HBgNAAAACAAJ

【爾文先生的基本資料。】：http://www.tributes.com/obituary/sho...Erwin-89927422

阿拉斯加的十大驚奇事實！！！

10.阿拉斯加一開始的人類是經由白令陸橋過來的原始人類，後來他們成為因努特獸以及當地北美原住民的祖先。18世紀時羅剎國來此殖民，並於矽帝卡設置首府；1850年代克里米亞戰爭爆發，羅剎國沙皇亞歷山大二世擔憂西班牙或英國趁機侵略阿拉斯加，遂向美國提出販售的點子。奈何沒過多久美國爆發南北戰爭，直到1867年10月18日，阿拉斯加才成為美國領土。

9.阿拉斯加的面積為驚獸的171萬7854平方公里，相當於47.7個台灣或616.8個港澳總和面積大小。就算阿拉斯加分成面積均等的兩半，還是比原第二大州德州還大。

8.阿拉斯加發生過有記錄以來芮氏規模第二大的地震，高達9.2！！！僅次於在智利發生的9.5。

7.阿拉斯加於1959年元月3日成為美國第49個州，除了在1964年投給民主黨的詹森(LYNDON BAINES JOHNSON)之外，其他每次總統大選通通投給共和黨。

6.阿拉斯加是全球面積最大的飛地。

5.在阿拉斯加的披薩店你可以吃到有麋鹿肉、熊、鯨魚各種在別的地方找不到的特殊配料之披薩。

4.本州前州長莎拉‧裴琳(共和黨籍)是美國第二位主要政黨的女性副總統候選人，不過因為她過度偏激的立場、屢次暴走的笑料不斷，最終被認為是麥坎於2008年慘敗的主要因素之一。

3.貝托送白喉血清的終點站諾姆(NOME)，其命名由來居然只是船員在阿拉斯加地圖上在該城鎮地方畫圈並寫上「名字？」(NAME？)，被另一船員眼花看錯才有了鎮名。

2.阿拉斯加最大城市安克拉治(ANCHORAGE)的人類總數超過了州獸口總數的40%，是為全美亞軍，僅次於紐約市在紐約州所佔的獸口比例。

1.阿拉斯加的阿留申群島中有兩座島嶼在二戰期間曾經被日本佔領：阿圖島(ATTU)和基斯卡島(KISKA)。

----------

